# This past weekend (6/12 & 6/13)



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry for the late report, but I don't have Internet access at the shore.

Saturday AM I fished the beach adjacent to the rock wall in North Wildwood on the out going from about 5:30 - 9:30. I used bloods and clam with no luck. We saw 1 guy on the wall take a single kingfish and another further out on the beach (near the small pier) beach a good size dogfish.

Apparently the big female dogfish are out in numbers everywhere!

I fished the ocean in Wildwood Crest yesterday (Sunday) from about 5:00 - 9:00. My knee was hurting so I opted to not walk all the way down to Diamond Beach. I again fished with bloods and clams. No takers on the bloods (needed to be closer to slack for the kings) but on clam I managed two schoolie bass (21" and 19" inches respectively) and two of the aforementioned female dogfish, both measured approximately 40" (my tape measure is only 36"). Possibly the same fish, but I don't think so.

I got the first shark on my first cast with the bass around 6:30 and 7:30. The most fun was the second dogfish. She swam horizontal to the beach through a slough in front of a bar. When one wave passed by I got a great few of the fish swimming from right to left at almost eye level. It was like looking at an aquarium.  

One scary note, just before 5AM the sirens went off for the volunteer firefighters, as I left to head to the beach I could see a huge amount of black smoke coming from one of the hotels on the beach (turned out to be the El Coronado). In the time it took me to get a half block closer to the beach, the black smoke was gone replaced by thin, whitish gray smake, a good sign that the fire is being put out. It turned out to be that a car parked under the hotel had caught fire, it could have been a disaster, but the fire department put the fire down so fast that it appeared that there was only some smoke damage.

Kudos to the Wildwood Crest Fire Department!


----------

